# What to put on business cards? (dye sublimation business)



## mirrax (Jul 7, 2007)

Good afternoon! I am very new to this business and am having trouble describing my business on my business cards. I use sublimation ink, sublimation heat transfer paper and a heat press. I don't think describing it as screen printing is accurate. Does anyone have any ideas? Currently I am only making t-shirts and mouse pads, but will eventually venture down other substrate avenues. Thanks for you help!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Business Cards*



mirrax said:


> I don't think describing it as screen printing is accurate.


No, describing it as screenprinting would in fact be an outright lie.



mirrax said:


> Does anyone have any ideas?


Decorator? Embellisher?

So you want a tagline, along the lines of "Custom decorated t-shirts and promotional goods"? (or something)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

When I started in Sublimation some years ago...I just listed my business and then followed with 'customized personal mementos..choose from hundreds of items, no minimum and no setup fees ever...and it seemed to work..I am still here and expanded.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with everyone else. Screen printing is not correct. Personally, I think the majority of end-users (i.e. your customers) probably are not going to know what sublimation is. So, market the type of personalized products on your card. Create some catchy saying that communicates you can put their picture or graphic on to almost any type of product. Sublimation is all about personalization with digital quality results. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use the phrase"custom apparel decoration" I can then explain if they ask specific questions. .... JB


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

I use 'Specialised Printing' it covers a wide range of printing methods.
Jim


----------



## mirrax (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your input! This helps me a great deal and opens more ideas.


----------



## animal (Oct 15, 2007)

Or do like I did... do both. I bought out a tshirt guy, got all of his equipment at a nice price, and set the kids up in my satallite business. We will advertise both, either/or.

Rick


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

"Full Color Custom T-Shirts, Mugs & More!"

That's what I have on my business cards and on the pens I just ordered.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I have my screen printing description on one side of my business card and the DyeSub on the other side.


----------



## Sampoorna (Mar 20, 2013)

This is my choice " Creative Design @ Low Cost"


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sampoorna said:


> This is my choice " Creative Design @ Low Cost"


you do realize that the original poster hasn't posted in over 5 years, right?
He most likely does not need business cards anymore


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

How do people even find these 5+ year old threads?


----------



## Sampoorna (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyway it will be useful for other readers.


----------

